# سلسلة تصميم و تصنيع و صيانة قوالب حقن البلاستيك - مقدمة



## حمدى كمال الدين (22 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة و الأخوات المهندسين ...
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا شعبة تصميم و انتاج تحرجت فى جامعة عين شمس 1990

و منذ 15 سنة و حتى الأن و أنا أعمل في مجال تصميم و تصنيع و صيانة قوالب حقن البلاستيك.

و نظرا لندرة الخبرات برغم أهمية ذلك المجال فقد قررت أن أساهم في تعليم و اكساب الخبرة لكل من يهتم بهذا المجال.

و من خلال سلسلة سأقوم ان شاء الله بنشرها سنتعرض للموضوعات التالية:

1- اعتبارات تؤخذ في الحسبان عند تصميم الأجزاء التى تنتج بقوالب الحقن.
2- الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة قوالب حقن البلاستيك.
3- الماكينات و العدد و الأدوات المستخدمة فى صناعة قوالب حقن البلاستيك.
4- تصميم قوالب حقن البلاستيك:​ 
4-1 عدد و اسلوب توزيع فجوات قوالب حقن البلاستيك.
4-2 نظام الحقن (مجاري التغذية و نقاط الحقن).
4-3 نظام التبادل الحراري.
4-4 الانكماش.
4-5 التهوية
4-6 نظام الطرد.
4-7 التصميم بمساعدة الكمبيوتر.
4-8 أجزاء القوالب القياسية.


5- صيانة قوالب حقن البلاستيك.

وعشان نخلى الموضوع اللى بنتكلم فيه سهل و لذيذ سوف أنشر فى كل حلقة من هذه السلسلة احدي القوالب التي قمت بتصميمها مع شرح موجز لها.

نتقابل في الحلقة الاولي من السلسلة .​


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا اخى ونحن فى انتظارك . 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

*توكل علي الله*

توكل علي الله يا سيدي الفاضل ونتمني لك التوفيق لأني انا شخصيا اعرف بعض الناس الذين سيستفيدون بأذن الله من هذا الموضوع

تحياااتي


----------



## ahmad har (26 فبراير 2007)

أنابستناك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## liondvd (26 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (27 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير ولك دعائى واشتياقي لرؤيه ذلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك .......... منتظرين الباقى ان شاء الله


----------



## amrazizs (11 يونيو 2007)

اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك وهل يمكن ان ترسل لى المشاكل المشهورة فى منتجات البلاستيك(الحقن) واسباب حدوثها وطرق حلها مثل نقص الحقن وبالذات فى قوالب تصنيع الاغطية والتى تعمل على cycle time يصل الى 3ثوان


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 يونيو 2007)

اخي المهندس لدي بعض او جز بسيط وميسط فيمل ذكرت هل لي ان اضعه في مشاكتك اخي الكريم
وشششششششششششششكككررررا لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 يونيو 2007)

موضوع بجد شيق وخاصه ان دولتنا الكريمه بدأ فيها صوره الصناعات البلاستيكيه
شككككككككككررررا 
ان في انتظارك اخي الكريم وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2007)

على الرحب والسعة .

نحن بأنتظارك .

البغدادي


----------



## حمدى كمال الدين (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أشكر جميع الأخوة الزملاء على الردود على مشاركتى و أعتذر على التأخير بسبب انشغالى فى مشروع جديد مكون من مجموعة ضخمة من قوالب حقن البلاستيك...

على أى حال... أقوم الأن باعداد الحلقة الأولى من السلسلة و التى أرجو أن تفيد جميع المهتمين بمصرنا الحبيبة و بكافة الأقطار العربية...

الأخ الفاضل amrazizs كى افهم المشكلة رجاء ارسال رسم القالب DWG, proengineer, IGES, STEP or parasolid و كذلك صور للمنتج المعيوب...

أما عن المشكلات الشهيرة فى الأجزاء التى تنتج بقوالب الحقن فيمكنك قراءة الملف PDF الملحق وستجد هذا الملف مفيد جدا ان شاء الله... رجاء عدم التردد فى سؤالى عن أى نقطة غير مفهومة بالملف.

ألأخ االعزيز ريمون عدلى... أشكرك كثيرا على الاهتمام بتقديم يد المساعدة...
ولكن وكما تعلم أن الموضوع الذى أشارك به متشعب جدا و مثلا اذا قام أحد الزملاء بالبحث على الانترنت فى اى نقطة من موضوع المشاركة فسيجد ألاف الأبحاث و الأراء المختلفة... لهذ أخشى أن نتسبب فى تشويش فهم السادة الزملاء عند شرح نفس النقطة باسلوبين مختلفين...


----------



## Tamer723 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ولكن يا ريت تعجل بنشر الحلقات وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

:1::1:مشكور جدا ياعزيزي حمدي والحقيقة واللة اني أبحث عن موضوع كهذا منذ فترة بحكم عملي كمدير فني لورشة خراطة.


----------



## فرح ال (29 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع شيق وكبير والمهم اثناء التصميم حساب انكماش المادة البلاستيكية بعد التبريد والخروج من القالب


----------



## عمرعبدالمنعم (4 مارس 2008)

أنتظر هذه الدروس على أحر من اجمر لأن هذا الموضوع هو مشروع تخرجي في قسم التصميم الميكانيكي والإنتاج جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## عمرعبدالمنعم (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ، و لا تنسى أن خير الناس أنفعهم للناس ، وأن تركك علم ينتفع به لا يقطع عملك


----------



## وليد العبودي (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخى ونحن فى انتظارك


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

jazak alah khairan


----------



## المهندس فاتح (31 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك ......... عاوزين كل ماهو جديد في هذا المجال ........... مشكور


----------



## q&q (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو 
بعض التوضيح 
فأى برنامج 
من البرامج تعمل عليها
هل هوا 
PowerSHAPE 7.3.50
أو
catia
أو
Solidworks 
أو
Autodesk​.inventor
أى البرامج التى 
تستخدمها ​


----------



## علي الأصغر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد كيكاني (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك عزيزي وان بانتضار السلسلة بفارغ الصبر 
بارك الله فيك
المهندس mjf


----------



## fmharfoush (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً ومنتمنى منك المزيد لخدمة الشباب العربي


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز حمدى كمال
لقد تشرفت بالعمل معك لمدة عامين 1999 / 2000 فى مجال تصميم قوالب الحقن - والحق اننى استفدت منكم كثيراً جداً
وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى هذه السلسلة التى ارجو ان أواصل فيها التعلم منك ولكن عن بعد هذه المرة .
تحياتى لك وخالص امنياتى بالتوفيق و فى انتظارك


----------



## حمدى كمال الدين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

q&q قال:


> أرجو ​
> 
> بعض التوضيح
> فأى برنامج
> ...


أنا أستخدم برنامج Pro/Engineer 
wildFire 4.0
و برنامج AutoCAD 2008
و برنامج moldflow plastics insight


----------



## حمدى كمال الدين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> الاخ العزيز حمدى كمال
> لقد تشرفت بالعمل معك لمدة عامين 1999 / 2000 فى مجال تصميم قوالب الحقن - والحق اننى استفدت منكم كثيراً جداً
> وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى هذه السلسلة التى ارجو ان أواصل فيها التعلم منك ولكن عن بعد هذه المرة .
> تحياتى لك وخالص امنياتى بالتوفيق و فى انتظارك


 
الأخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء... 
أشكركم كثيرا على الأهتمام بالموضوع.
بمشيئة الله ... أقوم الأن باعداد أول حلقة من السلسلة.
و أعتذر كثيرا على التأخير بسبب كثرة مسؤلياتى و أسفارى خارج البلاد.


----------



## أبو فاطمة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*تدريب على تصميم القوالب*

المهندس/ حمدي
أولاً نشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة.
أود أن أتلقى تدريبا على تصميم القوالب المستخدمة في صناعة البلاستيك، فهل يمكنك إعداد هذا التدريب في أحد مراكز التدريب في مصر؟

جزيتم خيراً
:63:


----------



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير من إدارة الملتقى ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس حمدي‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على إضافة هذا الموضوع المميز

ننتظر أن تنتهي من اعداد وإنزال حلقات هذه السلسلة المفيدة 

جزاك الله خير على جهدك .. على الرغم من كثرة مسؤلياتك 

ونشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## q&q (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو فاطمة قال:


> المهندس/ حمدي
> أولاً نشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة.
> أود أن أتلقى تدريبا على تصميم القوالب المستخدمة في صناعة البلاستيك، فهل يمكنك إعداد هذا التدريب في أحد مراكز التدريب في مصر؟
> 
> ...


أضم صوتى أليكم وأتمنى أن أجد من يدربنا 
وأنا ثانى المشتركين​


----------



## eng_teto75 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى معك المهندس احمد ابو غياض مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 

متخصص فى تصنيع مكن البلاستيك السحب


----------



## علي سعيد شاهين (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا الف شكر يابشمهندس حمدى.
انا كان ليا طلب صغير انا طالب في هندسة عين شمس قسم انتاج وتصميم ومشروع التخرج بتاعي عن تصميم اسطمبات الحقن بالبلاستيك 
ارجوك حاول علي قد ما تقدر يكمل السلسلة في اسرع وقت
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركتمممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركتتتتتم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboelhassanafm (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و ان شاء الله موفق


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (25 ديسمبر 2008)

q&q قال:


> أضم صوتى أليكم وأتمنى أن أجد من يدربنا
> 
> 
> وأنا ثانى المشتركين​


 
خدونى معاكم , وانا نمره تلاته
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراُ


----------



## Taimor_lang (7 يناير 2009)

تمام هندسة وهايل اللي بتعملة وفي انتظارك ديما


----------



## Taimor_lang (7 يناير 2009)

ونرجوا مواضيع عن الميكانيزمات المختلفة في الاسطمبات


----------



## fmharfoush (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## واصل (7 يناير 2009)

والله يا أستاذنا الكريم أنا من المهتمين جدا بالقوالب وأرجو أن لاتقطعنا
ومشكور سلفا


----------



## YSF1 (7 يناير 2009)

موضوع مفيد و مميز تسلم اخي الكريم


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع تحياتي وتقبل مروري


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا اخى بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

Thank u for ur work


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

ششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمد المبارك (7 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر لك على هذا المجهود

وياليت إذا تكرمت تتكلم لنا عن المشاكل الفنية التى حدثت لك شخصيا 
سواء عن قوالب الحقن او مكائن الحقن 
لإنني أعتقد بان مشاكل التشغيل وتجارب الآخرين مفيدة جدا ،


----------



## وسيم منصور (26 فبراير 2010)

نحن بالانتظار ارجو ان تبدأ بالسلسلة في اقرب وقت
يعطيك العافية


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
نحن ننتظر


----------



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

ما زلنا ننتظر منذ سنتين


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (2 أبريل 2010)

ياريت اخى الكريم ان تسرع فى عرض هذه الموضوعات الهامة من وجهى نظرى . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليندا اوركان (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع نحتاجة ضروري نرجو منك الاسراع
مع احترامي


----------



## _mhefny (5 أبريل 2010)

يا هندسه فين الموضع عاوزين نبداء بقي ان شاء الله


----------



## جيماس (6 أبريل 2010)

_ياريت بسرعة_


----------



## ahmed production (19 يونيو 2010)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عامر111 (22 يونيو 2010)

سنتين والباشمهندس ماعملش حاجه !!!

اما ناس عجايب !

كان عندي شك من البداية انه هناك شخص من دول العالم الثالث حيفيد الناس من خبرتة !

عشان كده بقينا متخلفين مانعرفش حاجه ! واللي يعرف مننا ماراح يفيد حد بخبرته !

بس ممكن سؤال ياهندسة .. هو انت فتحت الصفحة دي ليه ؟ 
جاوب ياباشا .. الناس منتظرة سنتين ويمكن ينتظروا طول عمرهم ولا حد معبرهم !!!!​


----------



## حسن داود (20 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك في انتظار السلسله الرائعه وانا فعلا محتاج اعرف الموضوع ده جدا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (28 أغسطس 2010)

عزيزى المهندس حمدى نعلم إنشغالك ولكن ربنا يجعل هذا العمل الجيد فى ميزان حسناتك نرجوك ان تقدم لنا هذا العمل باى صوره ترغب محاضرات على الأنترنت كتاب بالعربى نقرؤه و لتعلم سيادتكم أن أى معلومه تقدم هنا سوف نزداد نحن و أنتم منها ...جزاء الله خيرا و اكثر الله من أمثالكم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2010)

فعلآ جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو امام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
vv
v
v
v
v
v
vv
v
v
v
v
v
منذ سنتين وانتم منتظرين السلسلة ونازلين سلمات وشكرنات و انا اسف اخد من وقتكم كام كلكة بالموس 
ربنا يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يزدنا علما نه وحده ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## عمرو امام (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
قال لكم مسافر خارج الدماغ اقصد المنتدي


----------



## اشرف سليمان محمد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ببحث عن مركز او مكان لتدريب علي كيفية تصميم اسطمبات البلاستيك


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عامر111 قال:


> سنتين والباشمهندس ماعملش حاجه !!!​
> 
> اما ناس عجايب !​
> كان عندي شك من البداية انه هناك شخص من دول العالم الثالث حيفيد الناس من خبرتة !​
> ...


 
أنا كمان راى من رايك ........... مفيش فايده


----------



## وسام 1975 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

للاخ حمدي
السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيك ومتخصص بتصاميم القوالب المعدنية والبلاستيكية بانواعها تخرجت من الكلية التقنية الهندسية بغداد 2001 وسوف ابدا معك سلسلة نقاشات ومساهمات لان بصراحة هذا التخصص لايوجد الا بادمغة الخبرات الفنية والهندسية في المصانع والمعامل وانتضر اول مساهماتك انشاء الله


----------



## وسام 1975 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

وسوف ارسل لحظراتكم برامج حاسوبية متخصصة بتصاميم القوالب والتصميم الميكانيكي وبالابعاد الثلاثية 3d


----------



## اشرف سليمان محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس حمدي وربنا يتقبل منك ويزيدك
اوعي تنسي منتظرينك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان الطائي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## سلوان الطائي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ةبارك اللة بيك


----------



## محمود1307 (16 يناير 2011)

الف شكر 
على الانسان المحترم 
الـذى وعـــد فحقق وعــــــــــده 
وربنا يجـــــعله فى مـــيزان حسناتــــــة


----------



## ياسين يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الى كل المهندسين الذين لديهم خبرة كافية في قوالب الحقن وغيرها من القوالب راجين ابداء التعاون . وزكاة العلم انفقاه


----------



## wael_ead (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب يكون قريبا


----------



## تامر متي (11 يونيو 2012)

تشكراً


----------



## زياد جاد (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel_toshka (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعد خمس سنوات مازلنا نقول جزاك الله خيرا لما فى البلاد الناميه الكورس عشان يبدا عايزه خمس سنوات امال الكورس هياخد قد ايه اكيد خمسين سنه يعنى هنورثه على فكره اللى كان ايام بداية كلام حضرتك داخل هندسه دلوقتى خلص هههههههههه معلش دول العالم الثالث صحيح


----------



## maarafa (5 يناير 2013)

انا تابعت الموضوع من اوله --ولقيت ا المهندس حمدى من 2007 وعد انه هيعطى الناس دور فى الحقن والناس ياعينى قاعدت تشكره وتدعى له بقالها 5 سنين ولسه الباشمهندس مقالش ولا كلمة فى الدور لحد الوقتى---ارجو من المهندس حمدى احتراما لنفسه ولزملاؤه فى المنتدى ان يتفضل بغلاق هذه الصفحة اللى ضيع وقتنا--او ارجو م ادارة الموقع اغلاق هذه الصفحة احتراما لعقول اعضاء الموقع
شكرا:83:


----------



## معاذ محمود عبدالعي (8 يناير 2013)

انا فرحت جدا لما شوفت الموضوع خصوصا اننا شغال فى نفس المجال ولكن لما شفت موضوع الخمس سنين ده كنت هموت على نفسى من الضحك ياريت حد يتواصل مع الاخ ممكن يكون توفى ...


----------



## مهاجر (8 يناير 2013)

*اقفل الموضوع*

اقفل الموضوع لعدم جدية طارح الموضوع 

الرجاء لمن اهتم بالموضوع أن يكمل النقاش على الموضوع التالي:

دوره فى تصميم اسطبمات الصاج


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

جميل جدااا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

ننتظر وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## samehcassttoo (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## نزاردرويش (26 فبراير 2013)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

ياريت هندسه نوضح اكتر من كده انا مهتم بتصميم قوالب او سطمبه حقن البلاستيك


----------



## sessinio (10 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (24 أبريل 2013)

بالتوفيق والى الامام سر


----------



## abdesselam19 (18 مايو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## en.tarik (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا متحمس اتعلم عن القولبة بالحقن ممكن اعرف كيف نزل المحاضرات وشكرا


----------



## en.tarik (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## sam19815050 (22 يناير 2014)

نشكركم 
ولكن اين الموضوع


----------



## AYMN ALNAMER (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات


----------



## elkenany_it (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك اللة فيك​
​


----------



## Alshammari saleh (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
نبي خبرتك يا استاذ حمدي كمال الدين والافادة والتصميم لنا في مشروعنا في السعودية وربما التوظف لدينا.
السلام عليكم جميعا:
اريد مساعدة في جدوي اقتصادية لخط انتاج الفلين الابيض العازل الحراري الذي يوضع كحشو في طابوق البناء لللعزل الحراري البولي ستايرين الممدد المشكل اريد خط انتاج التشكيل علما ان المادة الخام eps متوفرة. واريد اقامة هذا المشروعmolding eps machine . يعني كيف اجد الالة المناسبة والتكنلوجيا . وهل يوجد معايير محددة لاختيار مصنع هذه الالة لهذا المنتج تحديدا. 

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------

